# New round of the month



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Wilson Combat 300 HAM'R
https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2018/10/30/review-wilson-combat-300-hamr/

I understand the idea and appeal of the 300Blackout to be able to suppress it with sub-sonic loads.

I heard a, surprisingly NPR, article about the Marines looking into putting suppressors on all of their M16s just to reduce the DB levels.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

TO ADD: I am not going to keep up with the round of the month crowd.
.45ACP and .308WIN.
Does me fine, and it is affordable for me.

Your individual mileage may vary. 
And to each their own. Use what works for you best.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I guess a short rimless 30 remington or 30-30 winchester i OK????


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> TO ADD: I am not going to keep up with the round of the month crowd.
> .45ACP and .308WIN.
> Does me fine, and it is affordable for me.
> 
> ...


I'm with all the way on these two choices, and I'll eve explain why. I understand the idea of a pistol is a two-fold thing. First it's relatively small, and meant to be used in close quarters as a backup defense when your rifle runs out of ammo. Second, the more stopping power (because the aggressor is close in proximity) the better your chances of being the one who stays alive. A 45 acp throwing 230 grains of lead (even if it is slower than most) can pack a big punch.

The .308 has been a very respected caliber for several decades. It has a wide range of bullet weights, 110-220 and can take down any mammal on the north American continent. It's widely available, fairly inexpensive and doesn't have so much a kick that smaller framed people suffer.

That being said... I have no problem with all the research & development being done in the 6mm and 6.5, 6.8 family of calibers. I'm all for improvements within the firearm industry. It's just that at this point in my life, I can't afford to change calibers and buy in bulk a more expensive ammo. lain:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

From what I've seen firearms and calibers seem to be divided by generation and personal experience with a few that go with whatever the flavor of the month is.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Interesting. I'll be watching this. I want to build another AR, haven't chosen a chambering yet. Looked at 24-45 Sharps and 224V, but neither impress me.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

I don’t think the 300 hamr is going to stick around long. The blackout is so versatile but the hamr is only good in an 18 barrel with a 1/15 twist or something close to it. Try to cram that in a 9” barrel and it’s gonna have horrible ballistics, keyholing and devastating muzzle blast. I wouldn’t trade my 10” blackout for anything. It really shines at that length. Functions flawlessly with a Carbine gas set up and a soft shooter at that.


----------

